# Learning...



## swampyseifer (27 Nov 2011)

poor title, I was going to put "first experience", but then thought that sounded more like something for a different forum!

Anyway, yes...finally, after an entire 7 days my shiny new bike got its first proper taste of the outside air. I drove it to a mates house and he was teaching me to ride! He checked it over, seeing as I had part built it myself and I had got it all correct(!), he also moved the gear from the one it was on when I got it (1 on the left and right handlebars) to a middle gear (2 on the left and 4 out of 7 on the right). I dont really understand the gearing on bikes yet but he said basically by putting it in a "higher" gear means that I get more movement for less peddeling...so I could do like a half pedal with one foot and it'd get me moving enough to keep balance, whereas the gear it was in I would need to do several full revolutions to get the same movement! I think...

About 90 mins went past and we didnt seem to be getting too far really, I kept veering sharply when trying to correct my balance, I kept catching my feet on the pedals when trying to raise my "push-away" foot off the floor, I kept putting my foot down and stopping as soon as the bike went to lean instead of trying to pedal through it etc

Also it was quite wet out and we were on grass (dont ask me why but I acually found it a lot easier than being on a tarmac!) so there was a lot of feet slipping off pedals.

The friend was running alongside me with a hand on my shoulder to help my balance, and calling out reminders like "keep peddeling", "dont slow down" "remember to make small adjustements" etc

Anyway, long story short...eventually it all started to come together. I was remembering to make tiny small adjustments with the handlebars and also to lean as well, I was consistently riding around 40-60 feet, and when I did finally loose balance I was using the brakes to come to a stop and put my foot down!

Anyway, we had finally reached the big moment, my first solo flight....I walked the bike back to the starting point and got on, stood there a minute while he ran over some last minute reminders. I looked down and *BOOM* the front tyre was flat!!!

Dont know when it went, I never felt anything on the ride before,I assume it happened at the end as I had veered off a bit to the left and stopped right before crashing into a bush...so I guess there was something in the leaves that I had run over and it had punctured the tyre!

So yeah, can you f-ing believe it...30mins before that I would have been glad of a puncture as I was starting to get sick of trying and not seeming to go anywhere, but man I was making some good progress at that point and now I couldnt go any further. It was also around 3pm so even if I'd driven to halfords/LBS and bought a puncture repair kit it would have been dark by the time we'd got back going.

Unbelieveably bad timing eh?

Still, I'm off out to buy a repairkit/inner tube whichever is cheapest and then I guess it'll be time to learn how to repair a puncture/replace an innertube!


----------



## Mugshot (27 Nov 2011)

What a nice post, I don't know how old you are but I'm guessing you're a little older than most people are when they learn to ride a bike. Just shows, you're never too old to learn to ride a bike or to enjoy it. Good on you and good on your mate too 
Bummer on the puncture, but it's all part of the learning experience 
You'll be flying down the tarmac soon


----------



## Mugshot (27 Nov 2011)

Just so you know, you're not even half a proper cyclist until you've crashed into at least one bush, so you can cross that off your list already


----------



## loops (27 Nov 2011)

its just a matter of minutes (can't commit to how many!) next time you hop on you are going to be sooo glad you did


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (27 Nov 2011)

Awesome; good for you: chapeau!


----------



## Blue (27 Nov 2011)

Now that you have joined the cycling community we may as well get the silly question, that will be asked by family and friends, out of the way. So are you going to enter the Tour de France, then?

Well done, and 'keep her lit'.


----------



## Blue (27 Nov 2011)

Forgot to mention; get both a new tube and a repair kit - you will need them.


----------



## Nebulous (27 Nov 2011)

You know - I've read a few of your posts and I'm really impressed with your attitude. Although we all have gaps in our knowledge/ skills etc we tend not to share them with others, in case its seen as a sign of weakness. It takes courage to 'put youself out there' but you're certainly doing it.

Good luck - keep it going. Changing a puncture is pretty straight forward - but unfortunately is a common part of cycling. You'll soon find that you need more kit than you would have thought possible.


----------



## Cubist (27 Nov 2011)

Get in! No time at all before you'll be cruising along! Thanks for sharing, it's a wonderful post.


----------



## Globalti (27 Nov 2011)

A tip for you so you don't waste hours getting frustrated and hurting your fingers: when you change a tyre, sprinkle talc liberally all over the bead and the rim; talc is the best dry lubricant for sticky rubber and it will make tyre changing a breeze.


----------



## Martinm (27 Nov 2011)

Well done mate, keep up the practice (when you've done the repair). Just remember you can only get better and with your positive attitude it'll be sooner rather than later.

ATB

Martin


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Nov 2011)

Nice one. If you're not flush with money then apply for the bank loan now. The £5,000 carbon bike isn't too far off


----------



## swampyseifer (28 Nov 2011)

hey all...

thanks for the comments and the good luck wishes!

I am indeed a little older than your average person learning to ride, I'll be 29 in 2 months!!

Not sure about a tour de france just yet!

I did only get a repair kit today. I'm loathe to go out spending too much moola until I can ride and am certain its going to be more than a once every now and then thing.

Nebulous - I guess I have kept it to myself all these years as even though people wouldnt bat an eyelid at someone my age who couldnt drive a car, or couldnt swim...everyone always seems so amazed that I cant ride a bike! But I guess now that I am actually doing something about it, its not as bad...cuz if someone did question the fact I cant ride at my age, I can at least now say that I'm working on it.


Anyway, puncture all repaired. No real problems to report, the hardest bit was putting the tyre back on, as the more of it I had pushed back under the rim, the tighter it became. I checked the innertube with the good ol "under-water" method and found the tiniest hole that was smack-bang on the seam! Checked the rest of the innertube and couldnt find no more air escaping, also ran my hand round the inside of the tyre and couldnt feel anything out of place...so I hope its not just a bad innertube that going to keep going on the seam!

Anyway, you would not believe how much pain I was in last night and this morning with my buttocks...well, it feels more like the bone (bottom of my hip?) that is sore. I dont think I could have taken getting back on the bike today - I guess I'm just not used to sitting on something as firm as a bike seat, far too much squidgy sofa-action instead. Still, I am working from home tomorrow so I should be able to get an hour in during my lunch break!

Oh, one last thing....can anyone advise on why I might always seem to veer to the left when pushing off? Though saying that I veer more to the left than the right most of the time...so maybe i just naturally left leftwards?


----------



## snorri (28 Nov 2011)

swampyseifer said:


> Oh, one last thing....can anyone advise on why I might always seem to veer to the left when pushing off? Though saying that I veer more to the left than the right most of the time...so maybe i just naturally left leftwards?


It's a northern hemisphere thing, same as the bathwater always swirling around the plughole in the same direction however much you try to persuade it to do otherwise. Something we just all have to live with.
Do you tend to look towards the left? There is a theory that you will run into a thing if you look at continuously. I think it might be in your mind, if you can stop thinking about veering you will probably stop veering quite soon now. Good Luck


----------



## Mugshot (28 Nov 2011)

swampyseifer said:


> hey all...
> 
> 
> Oh, one last thing....can anyone advise on why I might always seem to veer to the left when pushing off? Though saying that I veer more to the left than the right most of the time...so maybe i just naturally left leftwards?


 
Veering to the left is entirely natural, eventually you learn to control it so it becomes more of a "steering" or "leaning" to the left. The very best leaners in the world become professional sprinters, this is why velodrome races are always anti-clockwise because of the natural left leanings of the riders. You could have a very bright future ahead of you! 
It also means you wont fall on your derailleur, which is why they are mounted on the right. 
More seriously, it's just a learning thing and you'll soon be compensating for any little deviations one way or the other without even thinking about it. Which foot are you pushing off with?


----------



## I like Skol (28 Nov 2011)

Watching QI the other night and they showed an item about how any blindfolded person told to walk in a straight line will always actually loop round in a clockwise direction even though they swear they are walking in a straight line. Weird if it's true.


----------



## Globalti (28 Nov 2011)

_"the hardest bit was putting the tyre back on, as the more of it I had pushed back under the rim, the tighter it became."_

...as I wrote, if you had used talc it would have slipped on easily. I find I don't usually need tyre levers to replace a well-dusted tyre.

The sore sit bones are at the bottom of your pelvis and they are what take the majority of your weight. A small amount of weight should also be taken on your perineum, which is the bit between the legs. In order to achieve a comfortable sitting position you will need to experiment with the height and position and posture of the saddle - it can be raised and lowered, slid back and forth and the angle of cant adjusted. For most blokes a slightly nose-up posture seems to work best.

You are using padded shorts, worn next to the skin, I hope? A bike saddle will make you sore if you are wearing just trousers.


----------



## Bicycle (28 Nov 2011)

Excellent tale.

Cycling is one of those things that people can wrte off if they didn't learn in childhood. 

There is something very good about just saying 'Fuggit' and jumping on and having a go.

Well done also to your pal for helping.

The really good thing is that you will not now lose the ability to ride.

In that sense, it's a lot like riding a bike. You just don't lose the ability.


----------



## Scoosh (28 Nov 2011)

Can't wait for the next instalment 

Keep it going and you'll feel very natural on a bike in a short time - just in time for the snow, ice and the rest of winter .....


----------



## swampyseifer (28 Nov 2011)

Thanks again for all the comments!

I do push off with my left foot and have the right already on the pedal, nearly at the top, so that as I push off I can get a whole have turn with the right foot to get an initial boost of speed.

I guess as you say I'll just get used to it and correcting it will be as natural as the rest of it.

Unfortunately I hadnt read your post about the talc to make tyre changes easier! I will certainly have a go with that next time.

I do think that the seat needs to be tipped back so the nose is pushing up, it is something I discussed with my friend at the time. I found myself slipping forwards a bit.

Umm, padded shorts? err...nope! Just jeans and pants! Could explain why I'm still feeling it now!


----------



## al-fresco (28 Nov 2011)

swampyseifer said:


> Thanks again for all the comments!
> 
> I do push off with my left foot and have the right already on the pedal, nearly at the top, so that as I push off I can get a whole have turn with the right foot to get an initial boost of speed.
> 
> ...


 
When I studied psychology (so long ago) they said that cycling was one of those things that you learn to 'over-mastery' - you are literally learning with every second in the saddle - that's why riding a bike is one skill that you never forget - even if you go years in between bikes. 

As for the padded shorts, well they do help, but familiarity helps more - put simply - the more you ride the less your bum will hurt!


----------



## snorri (28 Nov 2011)

swampyseifer said:


> Umm, padded shorts? err...nope! Just jeans and pants! Could explain why I'm still feeling it now!


Just keep at it and your rear end will soon get used to cycling!
There should be no need for padding unless you are doing big mileages. If you begin to believe you cannot cycle without padding you will not cycle as much as you could because of the inconvenience of getting changed first.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Nov 2011)

I don't wear padded cycle shorts and, apart from a flirtation in the 90's when I did a lot of MTB'ing with friends and we all wore padded lycra shorts because the summers were endless and cycle shorts pretty much all came with padding, never have done. If you are used to it it is fine. I wear regular briefs and either cotton/denim type shorts or, now the weather is cooler, running tights over the same briefs.

A forum member was surprised when I mentioned this on a recent forum ride where I covered 88 miles during the day and would have happily hopped back on into the saddle that night or the following morning without any wincing.

Don't think you have to rush out and get 'all the gear'. Sensible clothing choice will suffice for almost all riding at an early level.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2011)

I like Skol said:


> I don't wear padded cycle shorts and, apart from a flirtation in the 90's when I did a lot of MTB'ing with friends and we all wore padded lycra shorts because the summers were endless and cycle shorts pretty much all came with padding, never have done. If you are used to it it is fine. I wear regular briefs and either cotton/denim type shorts or, now the weather is cooler, running tights over the same briefs.
> 
> A forum member was surprised when I mentioned this on a recent forum ride where I covered 88 miles during the day and would have happily hopped back on into the saddle that night or the following morning without any wincing.
> 
> Don't think you have to rush out and get 'all the gear'. Sensible clothing choice will suffice for almost all riding at an early level.


 

+1 on the shorts, I've never worn padding, I wear touring shorts in the summer and tights in the winter, with bamboo support trunks underneath. As I like Skol said theres no need to rush out and get all the gear at the moment, your doing a Stirling job learning to ride the bike and you just need to concentrate on that for now, well done for what you've achieved so far.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Nov 2011)

dave r said:


> with bamboo support trunks underneath.


 
I had to google that!!! Very impressive!


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2011)

I like Skol said:


> I had to google that!!! Very impressive!


 

 Sorry to disapoint you, but you have the wrong ones, the ones I use are here

http://www.bynature.co.uk/products/Men-Bamboo-Sport-Trunks-%2d-Bam-Bamboo.html

After close to thirty years of marriage I would have trouble filling those other ones.


----------



## swampyseifer (29 Nov 2011)

LOL - "the ultimate in performance underwear" apparently! Very swish dave!

I think the model that Skol found has a cucumber stuck down there or something!

I will stick with common clothing anyway...I'm not sure about tight lycra though, I really dont have the legs for it!

The only thing I have avoided wearing is my combats because they are quite flappy around the ankle and the last thing I want is to get that caught up in the gears!

Unfortunaltely it was a busy day working from home yesterday and I used my lunchtime to go to the gym, I dont pay £30-odd a month for the priviledge of owning a bike, I do for the priviledge of using the gym - so that won! The next day I should have some time will be Friday - I will make sure I get out there though, as although you never forget how to ride, it wont help my learning to have too long between "lessons"!


----------



## I like Skol (29 Nov 2011)

That was me modelling the lingerie! 

By the way, once you have mastered the cycling skill there's nothing to stop you from riding to the gym, doubling up on the benefits of more exercise and lowering transport costs. I keep telling this to my partner but she doesn't listen


----------



## daSmirnov (29 Nov 2011)

Whenever getting on a bike for the first time in a while your backside will be hurting for a day or so. After not riding for a couple of months at the end of last year, I just noticed I was sore getting on the bike the next day. Might last a few days, or maybe a week if you're not used to it.

I can happily do 40 miles in jeans without any discomfort. So don't feel the need to get yourself some shorts right away. Saying that lycra does have some advantages, so it might be something to look at once you start doing longer distances, especially if you're pushing hard and its a hot day. Or if you want to show off your new rock hard tree trunk sized muscle legs.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (29 Nov 2011)

swampyseifer said:


> Anyway, you would not believe how much pain I was in last night and this morning with my buttocks...well, it feels more like the bone (bottom of my hip?) that is sore. I dont think I could have taken getting back on the bike today - I guess I'm just not used to sitting on something as firm as a bike seat, far too much squidgy sofa-action instead. Still, I am working from home tomorrow so I should be able to get an hour in during my lunch break!?


It does take a while for your rear to get used to cycling, I think mine took about 2 weeks before never complaining again


----------



## BrumJim (2 Dec 2011)

Great to hear. I was wondering if you would make it onto a bike, but sounds like success. Now its time to get good!


----------



## swampyseifer (2 Dec 2011)

just a quickie to say I didnt get out on the bike today...going out tomorrow for definate!


----------



## swampyseifer (3 Dec 2011)

Hokay then...first off, good news, I can now ride!!! Feels so silly to be happy over such a simple thing but I iz!

So right, went to go to my local park with my wife to carry on practising...but there was a bunch of kids running around, playing football and stuff. So that put me off going there, I wanted to go in (tbh after waiting so long since the last practise I was kinda worried that I'd find I'd have to start all over again!) but she insisted that we go somewhere else. There's a nice little green area not far from us (for those who know Milton Keynes, if youre driving into New Bradwell from the Wolverton end, there's a road that goes off to some alotments).

I got on the bike and did the same things that I'd been doing with the friend. So I pushed off, instantly went leftwards and stopped...so I thought you know, its been a week, I'm bound to be rusty...so I pushed off again, again left and off. Tried again and managed to keep on after the left and then my foot slipped off the pedal, my jeans caught in the gear and I half-fell and grinded my ankle bone on the pedal! At that point I was thinking I wanted to go home again.....then I reminded myself that I knew I could do it...I just had to keep at it.

So probably about 20mins went past and I had varying degrees of success but only as far as going round to the left the whole time. I could keep balance for maybe 5-10 seconds but then I'd end up leaning so much that i'd have to put my foot down.

Then out of the blue, I pushed off, not doing anything different and I managed to catch the leaning and just keep going. Yeah ok I was weaving around like a madman but I was doing it! I was cycling and was able to keep my balance! I looked back to my wife to give her a huge grin...lost my balance and fell off! Important lesson there, keep focus!

So, from there on I started to make little goals, like pedal to "that tree", or whatever. I got better and better at staying on as long as I wanted! Till eventually I was actually circling around the whole grassy area! My wife decided to run off and was calling out for me to catch her and I did! I cycled the fastest I had so far and I even dropped the gear down (leaving 2 on the left and down to 1 on the right) which made it a lot easier.

Finally we decided that it was time to stop (even tho quite a big part of me didnt want to!). I asked her to let me go round one more time, but to record it on my phone...as I wanted to email a video of me riding to my mate...whom without I wouldnt have got this far! So I pushed off and she recorded me going away from her, doing a big cirlce and coming back. She called out to brake as I was heading back at her but I thought "lets see what I can do!" So I called "see ya" as I pushed my legs to cycle harder and flew past her! However as many things go, you should never walk before you can crawl! I hit some undulating ground, heard a clunk from the back of the bike and lost all resistance on the pedals!

My chain had come off! oh cruel world! Why must you keep tormenting me with maintenance issues (tho I do think it was when I hit the up bit of the undulating ground).

Still, unlike last time I had at least achieved the skill of cycling...well, I'm not skilled but I can at least cycle now. Already agreed with the missus to go cycling there again tomorrow - once I fix the chain.

Oh and I have uploaded the video to youtube


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2011)

Well done mate


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Dec 2011)

When you feel more confident and start riding on the road there will be no stopping you, keep going and you will be doing more and more each time you go out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mugshot (4 Dec 2011)

You can do it! Really well done you, but a really big pat on the back for your mate and your wife too.
It's great how it just clicks, it was the same with all my kids when I taught them, couldn't do it and ready to give up because it's impossible one minute, disappearing over the horizon the next  it's just like magic


----------



## MattHB (4 Dec 2011)

Such a cool thread. I'm envious of the thrill you must have that was mostly wasted on me when I learned to ride when I was little.

Keep going and keep letting us know  a pleasure to read about


----------



## swampyseifer (4 Dec 2011)

thanks all!

yeah Matt, apparently my smile was the widest she's seen for a long time!

just gunna have some brunch and then off to fix the chain! The wife is busy in the kitchen this morning, but we're off out later so we said we'd stop by the same grassy area and I could ride about again. it is a great place to learn and I'm glad to have found it. Its grassy so not much worry of falling off...its pretty flat as well, which makes it easier...its quiet and secluded but also there is an area with some trees that are quite spread out which is great to practise going round


----------



## loops (4 Dec 2011)

fantastic! brighten up when you go out on those roads


----------



## Nebulous (4 Dec 2011)

Well done - cracking video as well. Keep it going and it will get better and better.


----------



## Paulus (4 Dec 2011)

swampyseifer said:


> LOL -
> *The only thing I have avoided wearing is my combats because they are quite flappy around the ankle and the last thing I want is to get that caught up in the gears!*
> 
> 
> Tuck the trouser legs into your socks, or get bike clips so they don't get tangled up in the chainrings.


----------



## Mugshot (4 Dec 2011)

Loving the profile pic swampy.
I've seen a few posts suggesting such and such is "Thread of the Year" or this and that is "Post of the year", well I may not have a full years experience of the forum under my belt but I'll bet nothing tops this.
THREAD OF THE YEAR!!


----------



## swampyseifer (4 Dec 2011)

Thanks all! It is a great achievement and I was glad to share it with you guys! 

lol mugshot, thanks very much!

Also, quick update on the chain issues.

I checked the chain this morning and it was on the gear fine?! So i just turned the bike over to sit on the seat/handlebars and spun the pedal with my hand slowly and it was perfectly ok. So I spun the pedal quicker and the chain started to skip and slip off the gear (largest rear gear)! Wasnt sure what to do so I dropped the chain onto the next gear along and it went away, I could spin as fast as I could and it was fine.

So anyway, I wanted to get out on the bike...so we went out and I was cycling round.....managed to hit a tree at one point! Well, actually I was worried about knocking the bike, so I threw my arm out to push myself away and seriously scraped my palm, wrist and the beginning of my arm! LOL

So, I was pootling about and I was finding it knackering to have to continually pedal with such resistance so (remembering not to touch the rear gears) moved the front gear up to the largest gear which obviously removed a lot of the resistance to the pedalling...and then it started skipping and slipping again like it was on the rear gear!

Basically at this point I took the bike to halfords and asked to look at it...trying to explain as best I could not knowing most of the terminology! The bloke attached the bike up on a joist kinda thing in midair and spun the pedals round while flicking up and down the gears. He stuck a screwdriver in somewhere near the front gears (I think he was fiddling with that metal oblong thing that moves the chain from gear to gear)...he then spun the pedal and went up and down all the gears and then gave the bike back to me. He said that it looked like the metal oblong thing was "not quite right" and was "making the chain run at an angle".

Course it was dark again (damn winter) by the time I'd got all this sorted and left Halfords...so I'll now have to wait until tomorrow to see if its fixed!


----------



## CopperCyclist (5 Dec 2011)

Sounds like he's saying your front limiter is bent and thus refusing to let the chain sit straight. If that's the case you should hear the chain grinding on it in most gears. We moan about Halfords, but they should be able to deal with simple fixes for you, and anything that gets you back out there is great by me!

Agree with some of the others btw, this is easily one of the nicest threads of the year!

I give you two months before you start wanting a drop bar bike


----------



## Cubist (10 Dec 2011)

Swampy, I'd missed the last couple of instalments, but that post from last week is the most heartwarming one I've read in ages. Your grin on the video says it all. Slip me some skin bro'


----------



## daSmirnov (11 Dec 2011)

Nice work. So when are we doing the Milton Keynes group ride?

Couple of tips on the gears, since I'm always trying to explain this to the other half (who commutes by bike and I'm sure only uses 2 gears!), and a couple of fellow semi-newbie mountain bikers who don't understand and spend most of their time walking when we go for a ride *sigh*, I'd like to say I'm quite good at it.

First up, most of your changes should be with the back gears. Using the rear dérailleur, which is usually controlled by the shifter on the right of your handle bars. Shifting on the back is less of a dramatic big-bang approach to gearing, and they shift pretty rapidly compared to shifting on the front where it can be half a pedal rotation before the chain has finished settling in.

Just dealing with the back gears is easy. The largest cog on the back is like 1st on a car, and so on until the smallest cog is your highest gear.

Then think of your front gears as the different terrain gears. So the largest cog on the front is your flat-out going fast mode, great for nice smooth surfaces and down hills, but a difficult grind on anything else. The middle is your steady run of the mill gears, probably good for riding on grass. And then the smallest cog on the front is your extreme hill climbing gears. A lot of my rides I don't even touch the front gears at all, so you shouldn't find yourself needing to change them that often unless you're doing some hill climbing.

Halfords should have it sorted now. If he was flicking around all the gears without any grinding noises it should be sorted. If it's a new bike, the cables have probably stretched a little bit, so they'd just need a slight tightening that's pretty normal.

But since your fixing punctures, maybe tuning your dérailleurs is next on the list. :-)

+1 for tucking trousers into socks.


----------



## Hatties (12 Dec 2011)

Hi I'm a learner too. I've very recently started cycling. I was about 10 the last time I cycled and now I'm in my 40s. I loved cycling when I was a kid and went everywhere on my bike. It was easy peasy and such a fun. But now I'm discovering how physically demanding cycling is. My age is contributing the factor but also I'm so unfit beyond I thought I was. I can't do any more than 2 miles at the moment. Let alone hills. I can't even do the gentlest and/or the shortest of the hills.

I seem to have forgotten how to balance properly at the slow speed too. Both at the start or when I'm stopping. I'm fine once I get going at a speed though. Turning a corner is also a challenge as my ride gets so unstable and both hands need to be on the handle, which makes me unable to give a turning sign. This problem actually puzzles me. I didn't have this problem when I was learning to ride a bike when I was a kid. As a kid, once I learnt how to balance, the bike became like a part of my body. It was as easy as that. I'm wondering if it's due to the small wheel of my bike (it's a Brompton btw).

I'm currently doing the on-road practice in a quiet residential area. It is very quiet but drivers in this area are so impatient with cyclists. There are hardly any cyclists in this area and those with the bike are mostly school kids on the MTB and they all cycle on the pavement. I guess people think cycling should be done on the pavement and seeing me going on the road must be an unbelievable sight to them. I've already encountered a close pass, verbal abuse and horns... but perhaps I was the one to blame. I'm still an incompetent cyclist anyway.

I meant to start commuting by bike in January but it doesn't look like it's happening so soon. There are so many to conquer. The balance problem, building the fitness level and the road skills. A very long way to go!


----------



## Mugshot (12 Dec 2011)

Hatties said:


> I've already encountered a close pass, verbal abuse and horns... but perhaps I was the one to blame. I'm still an incompetent cyclist anyway.


Very unlikely you're the one to blame, unless you were veering all over the road  Far more likely they were impatient drivers that would have had the same attitude to any other road user they thought was holding them up, same type of people that will beep at the learner driver that stalls at the lights. Unfortunately as a cyclist you're an even easier target 
Don't let it put you off though, your confidence with other vehicles will grow as your cycling skills return and improve, it's all about the practice.
How long is the commute you're planning?
Welcome too


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2011)

Hatties said:


> Hi I'm a learner too. I've very recently started cycling. I was about 10 the last time I cycled and now I'm in my 40s. I loved cycling when I was a kid and went everywhere on my bike. It was easy peasy and such a fun. But now I'm discovering how physically demanding cycling is. My age is contributing the factor but also I'm so unfit beyond I thought I was. I can't do any more than 2 miles at the moment. Let alone hills. I can't even do the gentlest and/or the shortest of the hills.
> 
> I seem to have forgotten how to balance properly at the slow speed too. Both at the start or when I'm stopping. I'm fine once I get going at a speed though. Turning a corner is also a challenge as my ride gets so unstable and both hands need to be on the handle, which makes me unable to give a turning sign. This problem actually puzzles me. I didn't have this problem when I was learning to ride a bike when I was a kid. As a kid, once I learnt how to balance, the bike became like a part of my body. It was as easy as that. I'm wondering if it's due to the small wheel of my bike (it's a Brompton btw).
> 
> ...


 
Well done for starting to cycle again, just keep working on it, be patient, don't try and rush it, and it will come.


----------



## Hatties (12 Dec 2011)

Mugshot said:


> How long is the commute you're planning?


 
err... it's 12 miles each way. I know it's way too far for a novice like me. I don't think I can cycle all the way so soon. I'll be mostly train and a little cycling first. I'll gradually extend the cycling part.

When I'm driving, I am often able to predict the next move of an SUV or a white van following closely behind me would be. Perhaps I can get this skills when I'm on my bike if I see more of those impatient drivers. 

Yeah I do need to practice more. I look exactly like a learner if you see me at a junction. Oh wait... would I get a little sympathy from non habitually impatient drivers if I stuck a big red L stuck on my helmet? I wonder...

Btw, where's swampy? I don't mean to hijack this thread though. Come baaack!


----------



## swampyseifer (13 Dec 2011)

Hey, sorry people! Had a mad rush on at work (creating 16 XML webforms for our main system in a week!) and also I was behind with some Uni stuff!

Anyway, I'm back! Firstly thanks for all the people wishing me well. I'm glad I have warmed the hearts...certainly need it at this time of year.

Thanks Mr Smirnov...that could be the first explanation of the gears I've had where there arent words like cadence, gyroscopic and forwards thrust! That actually makes sense! So for me on the grass, leave front gear in the middle and flick between the rears to change the difficulty/speed...with the largest (or number 1) as the lowest speed, most resistance...and the smallest (or number 7) as the highest, least resistance! I dont even know what a derailleur is never mind what it has to do with shortened cables or how to tweak it! I think I need to read some kind of "bike maintenance 101"!

hatties...good to see you and well done for getting back on the bike! I know exactly what you mean about having no balance at low speed, but going faster makes it easier.

Sadly what with being busy...and the weather...I havent been back out since taking the bike to Halfords. I will make a point of ensuring I do check it this Friday when i'm working from home...

You're braver than me for going on roads anyway, I'm still nervous about coming off the grass!

I concur with DaveR though, it will just come to you. I should know, one minute I was unable to even push off from standing...then I could push off but instantly veered sideways and came off...then I could push off and go forward maybe 5 feet before loosing balance...then I could manage maybe 10-15 feet...now I can go for a good 20-30 seconds before stopping

I must say tho that I think its my fitness levels being so low and tbh my weight. I know being on grass wont help either. its so much effort to pedal round! Still, in theory I'm getting lighter (lost 5 stone so far this year) so the extra effort required can only help eh?!


----------



## BrumJim (13 Dec 2011)

Just get the practice in. Give it another go soon, and then get to the point where you are doing 5-10 minutes outside the house every evening when you get home. You'll soon get bored of this, but it'll get you to the next level.


----------



## Banjo (13 Dec 2011)

Nice one. Its easy to forget that not everyone rides a bike as a kid. I have a friend who is in his 60s and cant swim. He has lived next to the sea and worked on small boats all his life.

Re padded shorts you dont really need any special clothing unless you plan on rides lasdting several hours.I only wear padded shorts on rides lasting longer than about 5 hours. Maybe you did too much for the first attempt got to break yourself in gently.You may benefit from a smear of vaseline around the contact area.


----------



## swampyseifer (13 Dec 2011)

Banjo said:


> Re padded shorts you dont really need any special clothing unless you plan on rides lasdting several hours.I only wear padded shorts on rides lasting longer than about 5 hours. Maybe you did too much for the first attempt got to break yourself in gently.You may benefit from a smear of vaseline around the contact area.



My first proper bike session (the one with the friend) was about 3 hours...but I think what didnt help then was because I kept coming to unplanned abrupt stops, I was jarring against the seat. Now that I generally am able to come to a calm stop when I want to, it doesnt seem to hurt anywhere near as much.

Also I keep meaning to tip the seat slightly upwards...as its flat at the moment


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2011)

swampyseifer said:


> My first proper bike session (the one with the friend) was about 3 hours...but I think what didnt help then was because I kept coming to unplanned abrupt stops, I was jarring against the seat. Now that I generally am able to come to a calm stop when I want to, it doesnt seem to hurt anywhere near as much.
> 
> Also I keep meaning to tip the seat slightly upwards...as its flat at the moment


 
be aware that raising the nose of the saddle may lead to numb nuts, I always set my saddles level using a builders spirit level, nose of saddle to high can cause numb nut, nose of saddle to low can lead to aching wrists.


----------



## Mugshot (13 Dec 2011)

dave r said:


> be aware that raising the nose of the saddle may lead to numb nuts, I always set my saddles level using a builders spirit level, nose of saddle to high can cause numb nut, nose of saddle to low can lead to aching wrists.


I've heard there's a special saddle you can get to help with that


----------



## swampyseifer (13 Dec 2011)

Funny you should say that, I have found that my wrists really do ache a lot. I assumed its because the seat is too high for the handlebars and all my weight is leaning forward...


----------



## Dan_h (13 Dec 2011)

dave r said:


> be aware that raising the nose of the saddle may lead to numb nuts, I always set my saddles level using a builders spirit level, nose of saddle to high can cause numb nut, nose of saddle to low can lead to aching wrists.


 
+1 to that! On any new bike I would always start out with the saddle dead flat. If you find you are getting problems with too much weight on your hands then you could tilt it back a little, but be aware that we are talking a tiny amount at a tine, a change can be almost imperceptible to the eye, but your sensitive regions may well notice!


----------



## Dan_h (13 Dec 2011)

Mugshot said:


> I've heard there's a special saddle you can get to help with that


 
I think I heard about those saddles somewhere!


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2011)

swampyseifer said:


> Funny you should say that, I have found that my wrists really do ache a lot. I assumed its because the seat is too high for the handlebars and all my weight is leaning forward...


 
Its possible that your stem is a little to long or the bars are a little to low or your saddle is a little tilted down, these are things to sort out later perhaps, its more important to concentrate on riding the bike at the moment


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2011)

Mugshot said:


> I've heard there's a special saddle you can get to help with that


 


Dan_h said:


> I think I heard about those saddles somewhere!


 
Now now you two


----------



## swampyseifer (14 Dec 2011)

dave r said:


> its more important to concentrate on riding the bike at the moment



Indeed! Thats why I havent worried about things like "padded pants" as my wife refers to the shorts that were mentioned in this thread...or lights,a helmet, mudguards et al

My main concern at the moment is to get the balance-control...I only messed with the gears a little bit because the effort required to cycle means I'm stopping every 20-30 seconds (tho typically that caused a whole heap of bother!) and it felt like it was holding me back from getting lots of practise in


----------



## Hatties (14 Dec 2011)

swampyseifer said:


> Indeed! Thats why I havent worried about things like "padded pants" as my wife refers to the shorts that were mentioned in this thread...or lights,a helmet, mudguards et al


 
Stupidly I bought a second pair of lights, a windproof jacket and winter cycling gloves even before my bike was delivered. I won't be needing them until I can actually start commuting on my bike. I was too optimistic. I should've seen the reality before buying anything extra.

At least other stuff I bought, such as a helmet and a hi-vis vest aren't wasted. I use them on my practice ride.


It's been so frustrating. I want to practice at least 3 days a week but my work and my low fitness level dictate me that I can do it only once in a week. The biggest obstacle is really the fitness level. I get tired easily and get aches everywhere... shoulders, arms and legs. I'm not even doing it vigorously. It's just gentle leisurely cycling (round and round in circles) in the flat area for 40 - 50 mins with having a break every 10 mins. Just to cycle is such a struggle for me.

I was inspired by the Danes as they look so effortless in cycling. I thought they were like the ordinary city folkes like you and me. I thought I could enjoy cycling in my daily life just like them (errr.. except for the fact that we have no proper cycle lanes, bicycle intolerant drivers and hills). But they must be making an effort to maintain a good fitness level then. This makes me realise that how much I'm incapable of doing anything active. I thought my lifestyle wasn't too bad but in fact it was. It kinda scares me.


----------



## Nebulous (15 Dec 2011)

Hatties - don't be scared, treat it as a wake-up call and make sure you change it.

I've had a huge journey in the past year and really feel the benefits but it has meant a lot of hard work. The thing about both of you in this thread though, is that compared with most people you have both determined to make a change, which is a good starting point.


----------



## swampyseifer (15 Dec 2011)

Sounds like you're waaaay fitter than me when it comes to cycling...40-50mins? I can barely manage a minute if I really push myself, so I wouldnt worry too much, you just need to keep at it and the fitness will come.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2011)

Hattie & Swampyseifer.
Keep at it guys. The fitness will come in time and time is what it takes.

A lot of us here on the forum have been through similar situations, myself included.
I used to ride with clubs up to the age of 24. Gave up on bikes and decided to return to them at the age of 40. Bought a run of the mill hybrid, jumped on thinking hey cycling was easy. I bought the bike to cycle to the station and back to commute. It was only a mile and half, how easy is that? Well on the way to the station was easy enough as it was mostly downhill, on the way back however, blimey, it took 10 minutes to get home but half an hour to recover. My wife thought I was going to have a heart attack. I was the colour of beetroot and my heart felt like it was trying to escape from my chest. This was going to be a tough journey I told myself. I was never going to get fit just cycling to the station and back so I decided to do half mile loops of where I live. After work and every weekend I would spend doing these loops, round and round, building the distance, stamina and speed up over time.. It wasn't too long that I could manage 10 miles in 40 minutes. I then started looking for cycling groups and started going out with my local LCC group The Bromley Cyclists. An informal group of cyclists that did about 40-50 miles at a nice slower pace and building up my mileage with those guys. Fast forward 6 years, I am now 4 stone lighter and probrably more fitter then I have ever been. I do a 35 mile round commute and as you can see from my ticker below my target was 10,000 miles for the year which I will reach today.

So stick with it guys, it becomes easier, it becomes fun and it becomes more expensive as you will want all new shiny bike stuff as you get more into cycling  . You will lose weight, you will get fitter and you will meet fellow people/cyclists that are in the same situation with you.

Keep us all informed of your progress, as the Cycle Chatters are behind you all the way with the support you need.


----------



## Hebe (15 Dec 2011)

This thread has coaxed me out of lurking. Well done Swampy and Hatties!

I learned as an adult last year, with a schools bikeability instructor who also did private sessions. My daughter was 2 and I really wanted to be part of her learning to ride, not just watching from the sidelines. I learned by riding on the housing estate where I live, and I'm planning to do bikeability 3 in the new year, as I need to ride some busier roads now for the nursery run and forthcoming school run (I tow my daughter in a trailer too).

Anyway, hang in there, and ride whenever you can. Even if it's just 3 minutes around the block in the cold. The more you do, the easier it gets. It's not exactly interesting reading, but Cyclecraft is great for learning roadskills, it helped me to get better at safe and assertive riding. Happy riding!


----------



## Hatties (15 Dec 2011)

Nebulous, ianrauk and Hebe, thanks for encouragement. It means a lot to me, particularly at this stage where my confidence level is sooo low.



swampyseifer said:


> Sounds like you're waaaay fitter than me when it comes to cycling...40-50mins? I can barely manage a minute if I really push myself, so I wouldnt worry too much, you just need to keep at it and the fitness will come.


 
It may sound impressive as a beginner but 40-50 mins actually include the breaktime. The real cycling time maybe about 30 mins. Mind you I still can't balance properly at slow speed. So I'm not doing a great distance. It's probably a little over 1 mile. I do 10 mins at the start. I get a break for about a minute, then cycle another 5-10 mins. The cycling time gets shorter and shorter between the break until my legs start killing me. I usually push my bike back home after I finish my practice. Once I'm home, I collapse on my bed and die. Muscle aches starts on the following day and I need 2 days to recover.

Perhaps I should make it even shorter to avoid getting completely exhausted. I'm currently doing just one practice ride a week on Sat. Perhaps I should shorten it to 20 mins and do both Sat and Sat...


----------



## Mugshot (15 Dec 2011)

Hi Hatties, lack of fitness and conditioning aside, if you're feeling that exhausted following a ride are you using the right gear for the terrain and without getting too complicated, is your bike set up properly for you, handlebar and seat height?
You may be making things much harder than they need to be.


----------



## Hatties (15 Dec 2011)

Mugshot said:


> Hi Hatties, lack of fitness and conditioning aside, if you're feeling that exhausted following a ride are you using the right gear for the terrain and without getting too complicated, is your bike set up properly for you, handlebar and seat height?
> You may be making things much harder than they need to be.


 
I think I've got the right saddle height. I've searched all over the internet to find out what it should be. The height of the handlebar can't be adjusted cos my bike's Brompton. It's M Type and supposed to give upright position. But I'm a very small person so my posture on the bike gets slightly leaning forward. I use the lightest gear (I don't know the technical word for this...) at the start. If the street I'm in is long or wide enough to do 10mph, I switch to the second gear when the speed reaches to the comfortable level for me to balance properly. But then I use the lightest gear all the time when my legs starts to feel. I've never used the heaviest gear. It's just too heavy and my legs can't manage it for now. There are only 3 levels on the gear. I hope I'm doing it right though.

I've got a feeling that Brompton may not be an ideal bicycle to practice though.


----------



## raindog (16 Dec 2011)

This thread must be an inspiration for any newcomers to biking. Well done for finally getting on your bikes guys, and well done for writing so well about it. Keep it up, practice makes perfect.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (16 Dec 2011)

Hatties said:


> There are only 3 levels on the gear. I hope I'm doing it right though.
> 
> I've got a feeling that Brompton may not be an ideal bicycle to practice though.


I learnt to ride as a kid but never rode far at all. I then bought a Brompton 4 years back. You will get the hang of it don't worry  The Brompton is a lot more twitchy than other bikes so it is probably harder to learn on so you are doing BRILLIANT at the moment and keep it up!!
(my first cycle was in to work on the test bike from the bike shop, I almost died halfway in, then I realised I'd got the way the gears work all mucked up in my head and I think I was cycling in top gear all the way  )


----------



## SavageHoutkop (16 Dec 2011)

Hatties said:


> I think I've got the right saddle height.


The ideal saddle height on the Brompton is pretty much so you have an almost straight leg on the down stroke; but if you are worried about falling off you'll probably start with it lower than that so it will be harder to pedal. You are using the gears perfectly. We saw someone in Brussels who was on a bike tour of the city on a Brompton (hired) who had the saddle so far down that the bike couldn't fold as she wanted to be able to put her feet down flat easily...


----------



## swampyseifer (17 Dec 2011)

The most important thing Hattie is that youre getting out there and having a go...keep at it and you'll get there!

Speaking of getting out there...I went out today! As usual, my cycling days are full of progress and problems!

Considering the wet weather and the fact that I'm finding it so hard to cycle, I thought it was time to try tarmac. Thankfully there is a carpark thing near where I live thats dead quiet, probably 300-400 meters long and 10 meters across, perfect for being able to just run up and down without too much panic of veering off and not having the time to correct it before smacking into a wall.

Typically as I was affixing the front wheel and pumping up the tyres (something I do before each ride)...it started poring with rain...and blowing a gale! But I thought "sod it!" I'm a big boy, I can take a bit of wind and rain! Silly me, really! I should also point out I'm full of cold...got runny nose, headaches and a nasty chesty cough...but I *wanted* to get out there!

Anyway, pushed off and barely went anywhere before coming off. But I know that i've barely got the hang of it, so I expect it to take a few runs each time I get on. But on the 2nd go I was off...cycling down this long carpark. Really prefer the tarmac, I had the gears in front2 and rear4...it was silky smooth and so much easier to pedal.

Anyway, unsuprisingly after 10 seconds or so my glasses were getting hard to see through! I risked lifting one hand to wipe them...course I near enough instantly spun the bike off at a sharp angle, so I snapped my hand back down to the handlebars to correct. Which then spun round!!! Not the whole stem and the wheel, the actual horizontal bar turned round so all the controls where on the other side. Obviously this nearly threw me off as I nearly lost complete hold of the handlebar!

Anyway, I thought I'm nearing the end of the run, i'll just turn round, go back to the car and I can get the allen key out, loosen the bar, spin it round and tighten it again. So I was nearing the end of the carpark, which is walled all round, so I started to try and lean to turn the bike...but clearly the wind had other plans...I guess being at the end of a walled rectangle the wind was just spinning round and it was making it near impossible to go where I wanted! And the wall was getting closer and closer, but I thought I would ride it out, as I could just brake if I got too close....then the thought hit me...I COULDNT BRAKE! the brake handles where on the other side of the handle bar and I nearly went over just lifting a hand last time, never mind trying to pull on the brake. So anyway, the wall was only a foot or so away, so I slammed my right foot down to stop meself...this (if you can believe it, is where it actually goes bad)...somehow (I blame the wind) the front gear went up the inside of my trouser leg...it scraped across my ankle bone, finally snagged in my jeans...tearing them...and stopping the bike almost instantly! Momentum threw me forwards towards the wall...so I had to throw my hand up to stop myself which of course scrapped al the skin off - which REALLY hurts in the freezing cold!

Anyway, after much swearing I just walked back to the car...took the front wheel off, threw the bike in the back of the car and drove home!


----------



## Hatties (18 Dec 2011)

SavageHoutkop said:


> The Brompton is a lot more twitchy than other bikes


 
A ha... My suspicion was correct then. What I remember about riding a bike as a kid hardly applies to what I feel about riding my Brompton. I'm almost re-learning how to ride a bike. But I'm glad to know that I haven't forgotten how to ride a bike. I can blame my bike for the difficulty I'm experiencing. hehe...



SavageHoutkop said:


> We saw someone in Brussels who was on a bike tour of the city on a Brompton (hired) who had the saddle so far down that the bike couldn't fold as she wanted to be able to put her feet down flat easily...


 
I know what it's like!  It adds an extra step in folding/unfolding. The saddle pole on my Brompton is set so low that the pole sticks out from the tube on the bottom. It's because I'm a small person and my feet can't reach the pedal in the "normal" position. I could adjust it even lower to enable my feet reaching the ground easily. I might feel more comfortable cos I wouldn't fall off easily if I lose control. I'll try that next time.




swampyseifer said:


> it started poring with rain...and blowing a gale! But I thought "sod it!" I'm a big boy, I can take a bit of wind and rain! Silly me, really! I should also point out I'm full of cold...got runny nose, headaches and a nasty chesty cough...but I *wanted* to get out there!


 
I should've done the same. I was due to do the practice today but I didn't. The weather was fine but I've been feeling poorly since yesterday due to a tooth infection. Getting muscle aches while having the toothache didn't appeal to me. But I feel guilty now.


----------



## Hebe (18 Dec 2011)

I hope you're ok Swampy, I think it's a rite of passage as my shins were almost permanently scraped and bruised last summer. That said, I don't think bike handlebars should really do that - can you get anyone to check your bike over, or is it due a 6 week service soon? You could do without stuff like that getting in the way of your learning.

Well done on the progress though - tarmac is so much easier, isn't it? Hang in there, come the spring you'll be riding everywhere. You too, Hatties. If not before.


----------



## swampyseifer (18 Dec 2011)

I'm fine! I know I'm going to get the odd scrape and wot-not while learning!

I think the reasons the handlebars spun was, not only because as I've already said I need to adjust the seat to take weight off my palms...but also I do remember loosening the bolts around the handlebar last time to see if I could raise the handlebars...so maybe I didnt tighten them up properly!


----------



## swampyseifer (31 Dec 2011)

so peeps...update for you to finish the year on!

Finally got round to riding today (considering i've spent nearly 2 weeks at home, I've been so busy I havent had a chance to go out! Well that and the weather, its been rain and wind everyday!)

So anyway, I took my pocket-size bike toolkit I was given for xmas and used it to undo the handlebars, spin them back round the the right way and then tightened it back up. All sorted. Alas I could not undo the allen-bolt holding the seat in place, that mutha is tight!!! Might need to find someone with a stronger grip to have a go!

Anyway, went back up to the long carpark again...its a good wide long straight thats perfect for riding up and down, there's the occasional drain to throw my balance off but other than that its ok.

All I did was ride up and down, up and down, up and down...trying to concentrate on not neccesarily trying to sit bolt upright, but to try and "feel" the bike through my body and get to a point where its not about making sure I dont lean one way or the other but trying just be smooth about correction when it does happen. I mean i'm sure its actually bloody hard to find a perfectly flat surface, I'm sure on nearly every surface you ride on you're always making continual small changes as the surface will affect your bike in many ways. So yeah, I'm assuming its more about getting used to automatically correcting the deviances of the ride instead of trying to stop any deviance from happening! I hope that made sense...almost sounds a bit Zen when I read it back. "it is not you riding uneven, but the ground beneath your wheels"

Anyway, not much happened to report....oh my trouser leg once again got caught in the spokes and actually tore this time...so I have indeed learned my lesson to ensure I tuck trouser in sock!

Anyway, here is another youtube upload of one of my last runs. watching it back is very good for learning about my riding....cuz on the bike, when I swerve a bit, it feel like so much more of a serve than it looks on video.

Sorry for the windy noise, it just shows how bad it is at the moment. Also, sorry for the over-zooming, the missus is still getting used to our new camera we got at chrimbo!


----------



## BrumJim (1 Jan 2012)

Looking good.

You keep looking down, presumably to check that the front wheel is still there. Don't worry - you'll notice if it does go misisng, without even looking!

Try to fix your eyes on a point in the distance, and keep cycling towards it. Stop when you can see the mistakes in the mortaring between the bricks on the wall that you are heading for, or preferably sooner! In that way, you'll set a straighter path, and be able to see cars pulling out in front of you - which hopefully there won't be on that car park.

Good end to the old year, and make sure that the new one starts as well!


----------



## CopperCyclist (2 Jan 2012)

If you haven't already done so yourself, compare your recent video to your first one and you can see how much you've improved! I'm with BrumJim - try not to keep looking down and your stability may be improved - but to be honest you don't need advice from any of us, just keep riding and you'll improve naturally!


----------



## Hebe (4 Jan 2012)

Brilliant! That looks quite hard work in that wind too. Were you able to sort the seat post, in the end?


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jan 2012)

That's great swampy. I haven't checked on your progress for a while but glad to see you are still at it. It looks like you are ready for some challenges now. Once the weather starts to improve there will be no stopping you and no looking back.


----------



## swampyseifer (11 Jan 2012)

Yo all...yet again I'm writing about a ride!

Tho to be honest I feel a bit crap because I've had several (at least 6) occasions where I could have gone out in the last 4 or 5 weeks and something always seems to draw me away...its annoying because there is so much I could have learned in those 6 sessions.

Still, moving on from the negative...positive stuff!

Went out this afternoon...first time with my new cyclecomputer. In the end I felt that paying £150+ for things like HR and cadence was a bit pointless when I cant even cycle a mile in one go...so I bought an £8.00 one, all it shows is current speed, trip and odo...all I need really!

So yes anyway, went out but this time I went to a park right near where I live which has a section of grass with a running track...but I thought it would be good for me to practise turning (you'd be suprised how hard I find it to not lean against the bike when I try to turn and that in turn makes it hard to turn!) and keeping the bike under control. By having a clear visual guide (i.e. the track) to follow it was making it kinda easier to see when I was drifting or whatever. Went off onto the grass a few times but also came back on the track as soon as I could.

The only annoying thing is that obviously this track loops round and I thought that would be perfect as I could go round and round without having to stop...however, at one end it raises up sharply, say about 30degrees for around 4 metres, then it levels out for the narrow edge and then goes down at around the same amount to go back onto one of the long straights. I just COUND NOT make it up...I know it sounds pathetic but I couldnt. I so very nearly made it one time as I intentionally pedelled really hard on the approach and was getting upto around 15mph according to the computermabob, but as soon as I hit the rise I got slower and slower, and pedelling became harder and harder and because I'd already whacked meself out on the apprach I just didnt have the puff left to keep going and stopped maybe 2/3rds of a metre from where it levels out!

So yeah, I was out for around 45mins...did 1.17 miles and was probably averaging about 8mph on the flat straights (under my own steam). Still, thats my first mile done...something I could say I never would have thought I would have managed 4 months ago! I guess next target is to be able to do the complete circuit without stopping!

Reading back it sounds so crazy, feeling chuffed for being 29 years old and managing my first mile of riding (not even a continuous mile)...

oh and this is my attempt at a wideangle shot of the park and the track


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2012)

friggin' awesome mate. Chuffed for you too. Keep it up. You're getting there.
Keep doing those laps and it will all start to come together.

A very good and sensible call about the computer.
All the expensive gadgets come at a later date when you are knocking out the 50+mile cycle rides


----------



## CopperCyclist (11 Jan 2012)

Gears Swampy, gears!

You need to change down to a lower (easier to pedal) gear as you are going up the hill. This will counter it getting harder to pedal and you'll get up there. Remember to then switch back into the higher gear when you get back on the downhill/flat.

If you're doing 15mph, you definitely have easier gears to use in that bike. The best way would be to use the gear changer on the right hand side of your bike, which changes the rear gears - have a play. If that doesn't work for you, using the gear changer on the left changes the front cogs. If you aren't already in the smallest front cog, changing down to a smaller front cog will also make pedalling easier.


----------



## gb155 (11 Jan 2012)

Lov the op - a really nice read


----------



## swampyseifer (12 Jan 2012)

Cheers ian and gb!



CopperCyclist said:


> Gears Swampy, gears!
> 
> You need to change down to a lower (easier to pedal) gear as you are going up the hill. This will counter it getting harder to pedal and you'll get up there. Remember to then switch back into the higher gear when you get back on the downhill/flat.
> 
> If you're doing 15mph, you definitely have easier gears to use in that bike. The best way would be to use the gear changer on the right hand side of your bike, which changes the rear gears - have a play. If that doesn't work for you, using the gear changer on the left changes the front cogs. If you aren't already in the smallest front cog, changing down to a smaller front cog will also make pedalling easier.


 
I was sitting at gear 2front and 5rear for the majority of it...I did try changing the front gear on the approach to the uphill at one point but I think I changed it up to 3, which was rediculously hard and made things worse!

I then went back to the start of the track and did it again but this time I switched the rear gear down to 4...so 2front 4 rear. That was when I did my best attempt at going up the incline...so I guess really I just need to go lower on the rear gear maybe to 3 would be enough...at least I assume changing the front down to 1 is not going to be the best option as that is in theory moving me an entire 7gear equivalent.

TBH I didnt change gears to start with as I didnt really think it was worthy of a gear change, like I say its only a 4 metre or so stretch. I just seemed unneccesary to move two whole gears for 4 metres, then on the flat and then back up two gears when I go back down. Plus, when coming down the other side (which I tried for the fun factor!), my pedals were loose, which I assume means I need to gear up. So really in the space of 15-ish metres I need to switch down two gears and then switch up two gears?

Oh and one more thing with the gears, this may be an obvious question but should I keep pedelling while changing gear? There's quite a hefty clunk that rings through the bike, as in I can feel it and in fact when I changed the rear gear at one point, the clunk was that harsh that I lost control for a second...it felt like the back of the bike bucked about slightly! Just wondering whether its me pedelling when I shouldnt or whether its my cheaply made bike not changing gear smoothly.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Jan 2012)

Feel free to change gears frequently. Keeps the mechanism nice and free and gives you good practice. Changing up 2 and down 2 in 15 metres sounds OK if you have a rise to get up. Gear levers were moved form the frame to various positions on the handlebars in order to make frequent gear changes a reasonable proposition.

When I'm on the canals I get these short, sharp rises. I can either pedal furiously to get up to 18 mile/h, and then stand up out of the seat and power up the rise like crazy, or drop 3-4 gears and take it easy. When you get stronger and fitter, the first might be an option, but for the moment, go for the second.

You need to be pedalling to change gear, but not pushing too hard on them. You'll get the feel and timing with practice, but pushing hard whilst changing gear will lead to all sorts of sudden mechical thumps, and at worst, a broken chain. Not that an experienced cyclist would ever make such a mistake.


----------



## CopperCyclist (12 Jan 2012)

swampyseifer said:


> ...at least I assume changing the front down to 1 is not going to be the best option as that is in theory moving me an entire 7gear equivalent.



This is a normal misconception - one I shared too when started riding bikes. Swopping one gear at the front doesn't equate to changing all the gears at the back - in your case all seven. There's actually some overlap. By this I mean you could be in the 'easiest' gear at the front, but select a gear at the back which makes the bike quite hard to pedal, much harder than being in the 'hardest' gear at the front with the 'easiest' rear cog.

It's all down to practise and experimentation at the end of the day - don't worry about giving different gear combos a try, don't worry about swopping up and down loads, you'll end up finding what works for you.


----------



## swampyseifer (13 Jan 2012)

Thanks for all the advice!

That is interesting cop! I guess you have to look at gears as a unit, not individually. Like its not front gear 1, 2 and 3 and then rear gear 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 and 7. Its gear front1 rear 6 or front3 rear 2 etc

I shall have a go tomorrow morning probably, I've got the gym at 12, but I really want to get back out on that track. I think I struck gold with trying that park, as the thought of being able to ride right around the track without stopping is on my mind...


----------



## I like Skol (13 Jan 2012)

swampyseifer said:


> I think I struck gold with trying that park, as the thought of being able to ride right around the track without stopping is on my mind...


Both my kids learnt to ride without stabilisers at the local Sains'bury's* car park (*other supermarkets are available!). They have an overflow carpark that has barriers across the entrance for most of the year and is only used when the Christmas mayhem strikes. It is perfect for learning as it is a wide open space with just the occasional lampost to look out for and it is far easier to learn how to ride on a smooth, level, hard surface than on grass or gravel which can be hard work to pedal on. There are also full lane markings with giveways and T junctions so once the stabilisers were dispensed with we could also cover some basic road discipline.

I there anywhere like this near you Swampy?

EDIT: Just been messing about learning something myself. Now I can post specific google maps into cyclechat posts. This is the carpark I am refering to - Sainsbury's overflow carpark


----------



## Mugshot (13 Jan 2012)

swampyseifer said:


> That is interesting cop! I guess you have to look at gears as a unit, not individually. Like its not front gear 1, 2 and 3 and then rear gear 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 and 7. Its gear front1 rear 6 or front3 rear 2 etc


That's about the size of it.
It's best to avoid smallest on the front and smallest on the back at the same time and the same with biggest front and back. So 1 and 7 or 2 and 1, it puts your chain at more of an angle than it may be happy with and you may find it's rubs on the front derailleur too. Don't panic if you do end up with either of these configurations but avoid them if you can remember to 
Edit: Sorry Swampy, think you've got 3 rings at the front so that should read 1 and 7 or 3 and 1


----------



## swampyseifer (13 Jan 2012)

nah Skol, I aint got anything like that near me that I know of!

thanks mugshot...and yeah, 21 gear bike!


----------



## Scoosh (14 Jan 2012)

Do you drive a car ?

If not, ignore the rest of this post, as it probably won't make much sense. 

If so, then see if you can make sense of this  :
- when driving a car, if you are at, say 2500 rpm in 5th gear, you are cruising along nice and comfortably
- if you come to a slight incline, to maintain that 2500 rpm, you will need to change down to 4th gear, or press the accelerator a bit harder
- if the hill gets steeper, you will need to change down again to 3rd - or press even harder on the accelerator - which might cause the engine to start 'bumping' and complaining ! 

It's basically the same on a bike. To keep your pedal rpm ('cadence' in cyclo-speak ) roughly constant, use the gears to maintain a steady foot pressure on the pedals. If it starts to get harder, like when you come to the hill, change down to a lower gear. This is better for your knees than pressing harder on the pedals.

Naturally, if your rpm remain constant, your speed will decrease as you change down to a lower (easier) gear - just like on a car.

HTH and keep it coming - all of you ! It is really exciting being able to go down Memory Lane and remember those early days .... <gazes wistfully into the distance ... >


----------



## swampyseifer (16 Jan 2012)

thanks scoosh that does make sense!

And typically, I'e had another set back. just went out to go riding in that park again. Got me foot pump out to pump both tyres (which I do before every ride), put the pump on the back tyre, pumped it up...went to take the pump thing off the valve and it had stuck, so I tugged on it quite a bit and it was firmly stuck! So I then got annoyed and tugged really hard and the whole valve tore free from the inner tube still attached to the pump!

So now I'm having to spend my lunch going to buy a new inner tube instead of cycling! GAH!


----------



## daSmirnov (16 Jan 2012)

Oh well, you'll be a pro at swapping tubes out. Trust me it'll come in handy later in the year when you're 50 miles from home and have a puncture.


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Jan 2012)

swampyseifer said:


> thanks scoosh that does make sense!
> 
> And typically, I'e had another set back. just went out to go riding in that park again. Got me foot pump out to pump both tyres (which I do before every ride), put the pump on the back tyre, pumped it up...went to take the pump thing off the valve and it had stuck, so I tugged on it quite a bit and it was firmly stuck! So I then got annoyed and tugged really hard and the whole valve tore free from the inner tube still attached to the pump!
> 
> So now I'm having to spend my lunch going to buy a new inner tube instead of cycling! GAH!


 
Oh dear! I think we've all done that at one time or another. What works for me is to firmly PUSH the pump head (chuck) off the valve, using both thumbs, from the tyre side. Don't pull it!


----------



## swampyseifer (16 Jan 2012)

right well I went out and got *two* new innertubes. Only £4.99 so worth it at that price!

Managed to get it on with no real fuss, thought the whole gear/derailleur/chain setup would make it harder but it wasnt really.

Quickly took it out and rode round the park in the pitch black...hit a bit of icy floor that nearly threw me off...ran fine though, so job well done! Also, its another 0.43 miles to go on the log! lol


----------



## swampyseifer (20 Jan 2012)

Yo all...

been out again today on that track by my flat...in the pouring rain and wind, quite an experience I must say. its nice when the wind isnt blowing but god its horrible when youre cycling into it!

also, my first tumble! I was going round the worst corner on the track, its a tight turn and its uphill. Not entirely sure what happened but I think as I pumped down with my left leg, I threw a bit too much weight behind it as it looks like the front wheel skidded sideways (as there was a great gouge in the track) to the right, not much I could do with it, just went over! That didnt hurt too much, what did was my ankel got trapped between the frame and the pedal crank/arm/thing...that did hurt!

Still, I got straight back on and just went round the track the other way instead!

Anyway, not so much to mention in these posts now as I pretty much know what I should be doing, just a matter or keeping doing it!

Oh there was one thing that was annoying, on my right gear shifter (the back gears) the bottom handle drops the gear down and the top raises a gear. On the left gear shifter (for the front gears) its reversed, the bottome handle raises the gear and the top handle lowers the gear. I found that out at a bad time and nearly fell off again!

2.87 miles under the belt now!


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Jan 2012)

Keep on truckin'


----------



## HLaB (20 Jan 2012)

Keep at it Swampy


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jan 2012)

Fall was probably due to having the inside pedal down (or rotating) whilst leaning over round a corner. Even us experienced cyclists (although I guess not the pros) still do it occasionally.

Trick is to get into the habit of having the outside foot at the bottom when cornering, i.e. when turning right, right foot is up, and left foot is down. However in your case you were uphill and therefore pedalling, so I guess the only answer is to go a bit slower and lean less.


----------



## Headgardener (22 Jan 2012)

Swampy so that you understand how the gears work support the rear of the bike off the ground, two chairs and a broom handle under the saddle nose are a start, and spin the pedals while changing up and down through the gears. You will find that in the bottom gear it will be easy to turn the pedals and as you move up the gears it will become more difficult but the rear wheel will turn faster. As a prievous poster has said don't run the chain in large front and rear and small front and rear as this will damage your chain and derailliers (the parts that move the chain from one cog to another).


----------



## mydodgyfeet (23 Jan 2012)

brilliant. well done you


----------



## swampyseifer (24 Feb 2012)

Just to say that I went out about an hour to ago to get me bike.....and its not there! Some theiving **** has stolen it!

What makes it worse was it was chained up on a combination padlock without a front wheel in a "secure" underground carpark/garage...that in theory is only accessed by residents of the two blocks of apartments that live near me. So chances are the bugger who nicked it lives within a few hundred metres of me!

I've made a post in the STOLEN forum but I just thought I'd come on here to let my adoring fans know that it dont look like I'll be posting much more on this thread for a while at least...


----------



## Scoosh (24 Feb 2012)

That's terrible 

Any CCTV available ?


----------



## swampyseifer (24 Feb 2012)

Unfortuantely not...but this has been the third bike stolen in a few years so they are planning on it!


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Feb 2012)

Outrageous !


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Feb 2012)

Really sorry to hear that . It's awful that they haven't even considered CCTV 'til 3 bikes have gone missing! I hope you'll be lucky and that it turns up.

Could I suggest that when you replace your lock you get a key type. You'd be surprised how easily some of the combination ones can be cracked.


----------



## swampyseifer (24 Feb 2012)

whats even worse is the only people with access past the garage doors are people who park their cars there...so *in theory* its likely thats its someone who lives here!

Yeah, I've heard that its quite easy to get past combination locks. You just pull the cable where it connects into the lock and then slowly turn the numbers one by one, you'll feel the cable give slightly each time you get a number right...

Biggest annoyance is that I'm not sure I can afford another bike for a while now...as it was I sold my gorgeous Les Paul (which I admitedly didnt play anymore) to be able to afford the bike!


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2012)

Terrible news Swampy. If there is anything positive that comes from this it's that you have learned another valuable cycling lesson..... Always be paranoid about bicycle security!

At least you have gained this valuable knowledge without losing the £1k dream machine you are sure to end up with within a year or two 

I wonder if anyone on the forum has a spare hack bike they could donate to get you back on the road. I gave away an old but good Raleigh MTB a few months ago to a forum member but that was a lady frame


----------



## Graham1426 (25 Feb 2012)

Absolutely gutted for you mate, hope you get back on the road asap.


----------



## daSmirnov (25 Feb 2012)

Can't get it replaced on the home insurance?


----------



## swampyseifer (26 Feb 2012)

I'm not sure about the insurance yet, need to find the documentation for it.

Oh and just to make this an even worse weekend, woke up to find one of our little hamsters dead!


----------



## swampyseifer (17 Mar 2012)

Yo all...second time this evening that I'm ressurecting a thread!

Just to say that I was missing my riding, so I got in touch with some local bikeability people to see if they could give me an hours riding providing they supplied a bike! I ended working with a very nice man called Nick Pitt (http://www.ctc-maps.org.uk/training/trainer/2148/details) who brought a Giant MTB with him.

He was very understanding of my lack of confidence and we met in a quiet industrial estate where I had plenty of space to cycle with no concerns of cars or people going past! Also it beneficial that he could help to adjust the bike to suit my dimensions better than I can on my old bike.

I basically just did a large "bone shaped" (sort of (=======) shape) route over and over, learning to relax my body (as I really tense up on the bike) and keep my vision on whats in front of me and not whats happening on the floor. We worked on making my turns more free and relaxed and less jarring and sudden. Also managed to get me coasting on the straight between the turns at either end of the bone. No offence to those who have helped me out so far with my riding (in person, not you guys, you're great!) but have soneone there who could see the notice the small mistakes I made and have the knowledge to explain how what I'm doing wrong is affecting my ride. For example, my tensing up is not only causing undue strain on my muscles and means that my movements are jerky and not smooth, but also it holds my weight off the bike which means that I'm less "grounded", the centre of gravity is raised and the bike is less stable.


----------



## terry_gardener (17 Mar 2012)

have you checked a service like freecycle to see if you can get a bike for free.

http://uk.freecycle.org/


----------



## Bluenite (18 Mar 2012)

I like Skol said:


> I had to google that!!! Very impressive!





dave r said:


> Sorry to disapoint you, but you have the wrong ones, the ones I use are here
> 
> http://www.bynature.co.uk/products/Men-Bamboo-Sport-Trunks-%2d-Bam-Bamboo.html
> 
> After close to thirty years of marriage I would have trouble filling those other ones.


 

 LMAO


----------



## Hebe (18 Mar 2012)

That sounds great Swampy. I hope you can sort out a replacement bike at some point - are there any police auctions near you at all?

The best thing I ever did for my riding was booking some sessions with a bikeability instructor, she got me riding so much more smoothly and confidently. That kind of stuff you only need to be shown once or twice as you can tell the difference on the bike so fast that it soon becomes second nature.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Mar 2012)

Gutted you lost your bike Swampy. I'd expect your home insurance to cover it, and having video footage of the bike should be proof enough? Failing that, Freecycle might have something suitable.

Nice to know you've not given up. Good on you 


*I still nominate this for thread of the year


----------

